# HTC world champion's jersey?



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

So who will be the first to spot the new HTC world champion's jersey? Extra credit if the world champion is wearing it especially in competition.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

At Paris Tours perhaps? This jersey isn't going to see a lot of use.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

The prospective sponsors who passed on Highroad sure did blow it. Big time. Even if Cav were likely going to another team, as is for certain now.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

Aren't they expected to fold at the end of the year unless they find a new sponsor? That's bitter, HTC was the most successful trade team at the WCH.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cav is doing three more races that he will wear the jersey at.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

There is already a photo of it. Gerard Vroomen wrote a blog post about how it doesn't conform to UCI standards on a few items. 

Cycling’s next controversy? «


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

bwhite_4 said:


> There is already a photo of it. Gerard Vroomen wrote a blog post about how it doesn't conform to UCI standards on a few items.


HTC is not paying for a new world's kit for a couple of races, so Cav bought a cheap knock-off on ebay!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Scandalous!!!!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

When is the UCI going to get serious and update their rules about those stupid faux-hawks? Way too much bad euro-hair throughout the peloton.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Vroomen*

Get over it, your man didn't win. Stop being such a crybaby.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Get over it, your man didn't win. Stop being such a crybaby.


Have you been paying attention at all to what he's been saying?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I read the blog and all the comments.
Especially the post showing a Cervelo rider. The Cervelo and Tata logos don't fit into the 10cm box.
Cavendish and Martin's jerseys don't meet the UCI specs, agreed. But it doesn't look like Hushovd's jersey does either.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I read the blog and all the comments.


I meant other blog posts. It would be clear you're way off base.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

So will Cav wear the stripes with his new team next year?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> So will Cav wear the stripes with his new team next year?


He will. He must. UCI rules require the world champion to wear the championship jersey in all races except when leading a competition in a stage race in which case the race leader's jersey must be worn.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just to fuel the fire...as mentioned...this same jersey will be worn by the womens world champion Time Trial winner, Tony Martin in Time Trials, and Cavendish. I don't think he sat down in front of photoshop and came up with the design himself to be an arrogant prick.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

What a lame thing to complain about, seriously.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

And doesn't UCI have a "hands on the bars at all times" rule? Look at this "chump" Thor, flagrantly disrespecting the UCI and their precious rules!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Actually, the WC jersey Hushovd wore was one of the cleanest in recent years.

Wroomen's point in other entries is that UCI's rules often are badly written and too open for interpretation.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

foto said:


> And doesn't UCI have a "hands on the bars at all times" rule? Look at this "chump" Thor, flagrantly disrespecting the UCI and their precious rules!


Stop making things up.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I read the blog and all the comments.
> Especially the post showing a Cervelo rider. The Cervelo and Tata logos don't fit into the 10cm box.
> Cavendish and Martin's jerseys don't meet the UCI specs, agreed. But it doesn't look like Hushovd's jersey does either.


Yea, Hushovd's does look like it conforms. Castelli is allowed a logo outside the 10cm area. The other logo outside the area is the mandated UCI logo.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup, and I think the Tata and Garmin logos might just squeeze within 10cm. Thor has something else that's not quite 'within the box' but that's another story.

No doubt someone will put a pump through Cav's spokes if they think his WC jersey isn't quite pukka.


----------

